# Question about AF



## rz350 (23 Apr 2006)

Hello, I am currently in the midst of the recruiting process for P res Armd recce. I am also going to school for civil aviation Im going for a commerical with Multi and IFR. If at sometime in the future I wanted to transfer to AF P res, or even component transfer to AF reg, would having the civil lisence make my chances of being accepted into fixed wing aviation higher? Or would I be considered exactly the same as everyone else? Just curious, since I am going to school for it anyways, an extra perk of having it would be cool.  (Since I do envision a aviation career for myself in the future)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Apr 2006)

Civillian pilots license and their transferability to the military has been discussed please try the search function.


----------



## Inch (23 Apr 2006)

It doesn't mean squat. You're treated exactly the same as everyone else. The only time civilian quals will get you past certain training is if you have an Aviation Diploma from a recognized Aviation College, as well as the Commercial licence you get as part of the Diploma program. If this is the case, you will bypass Aircrew Selection in Trenton and Primary Flying Training in Portage.


----------

